# Dash Rattle



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I've got some little something-or-other making an annoying little rattle when I go over bumps. Seems to be coming from directly behind the HVAC knobs or thereabouts.

In my mind's eye (or ear, I guess), it sounds like what would happen if you put a couple of washers on a threaded bolt and then didn't tighten the nut all the way down, leaving enough freeplay for the washers to shimmy.

I can't recreate the noise manually by tapping on anything. I actually have to be driving, and hit a bump. On smooth pavement, naturally, I almost never hear the sound. On cracked or older roads, though, it's like my dash has its own personal finger cymbals. If only I could find and tighten down whatever it is!


----------



## BH1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Sometimes the origin of sound can be deceptive. There was a rattle in our GTO and I couldn't figure out exactly where it was coming from. It turned out to be the overhead light dome. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> I've got some little something-or-other making an annoying little rattle when I go over bumps. Seems to be coming from directly behind the HVAC knobs or thereabouts.
> 
> In my mind's eye (or ear, I guess), it sounds like what would happen if you put a couple of washers on a threaded bolt and then didn't tighten the nut all the way down, leaving enough freeplay for the washers to shimmy.
> 
> I can't recreate the noise manually by tapping on anything. I actually have to be driving, and hit a bump. On smooth pavement, naturally, I almost never hear the sound. On cracked or older roads, though, it's like my dash has its own personal finger cymbals. If only I could find and tighten down whatever it is!


Pop off the blank cover above the hvac and take a peek.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

There have been a number of complaints having to do with the steering colum, and something rattleing against it. You may want to look in that area, i really doubt it is coming from behind the hvac controls, but anything is possible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

you sure you not shmooking the wowweeee and you just hearing your keys in the ignition... :willy: :rofl: arty:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Did you just say "shmooking the wowweeee," Vedli?

Funny you should mention the keys. I have, in fact, had moments when I thought I'd detected a horrible dash rattle, only to realize it was my keys. That's always good for a sigh of relief. And a laugh.

Johnebegoode, how easily does that cover pop off? I don't want to have to ding it up by prying on it.


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

*Wow*

You're not crazy GM KID, I have the same exact rattle you described. Sounds like its coming from the middle of the dash, behind the controls. Only happens when you hit a bump. Only one "tap" occurs. Sounds like two metallic clips or washers smacking together. Can't find the source. And it is annoying.


----------



## Striker222 (May 9, 2006)

Has anyone found the source of this rattle? I still have it and can't find where its coming from...


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Vedli said:


> you sure you not shmooking the wowweeee and you just hearing your keys in the ignition... :willy: :rofl: arty:


LMAO :rofl:


----------



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

I am also having the same problem, has anyone found the fix????


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

jctaudiodesigns said:


> I am also having the same problem, has anyone found the fix????


Me too, usually on the highway,


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Took mine to the dealer, fixed under warranty


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

bigcountry said:


> Took mine to the dealer, fixed under warranty


If you still have the recipt they gave you, what does it say as the solution. What did they replace?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

a rattle like that can certainly affect the driving pleasure.
sounds like you are getting closer to a solution. good luck


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i have this same rattle ????/?


----------



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

I found mine, it was a loose wire by the steering column.


----------

